
We’re Barely Listening to the US's Most Dangerous Volcanoes - hodgesrm
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/09/science/volcanoes-cascades-monitoring.html
======
mashevloff
I think the scientists are monitoring volcano activity. For the public there
is little we can do except watch and take action if we are told to evacuate

